

IE11 Gives Microsoft A Shot At Browser Redemption - pirri
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/29/ie11-gives-microsoft-a-shot-at-browser-redemption/

======
fenier
Likely the thing that drives me batty the most when it comes to IE is it's
compatibility modes. While I understand MS's reasoning for this, it, I feel,
is really doing more damage than good.

I have seen my share of tickets where the only thing wrong was the user had
forced the site to render as IE 7. Thankfully I was able to use that to push
the addition of the correct meta tag to our pages, but really, I have to
wonder how many people see sites 'broken' because they clicked compat on.

